# Polypropylene non-woven fabric for acoustic panels?



## ufokillerz (Dec 4, 2009)

Polypropylene non woven fabric is cheap to get and come by, i'm wondering if anyone has used this for acoustic panels, and if generally is acoustically transparent, i had a piece that i did the breath test on and it seemed to work fine, and sound did not seem distorted when listening through it.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not likely AT to the point of being acceptable for speakers behind it. If it passes air pretty easily, it should be fine for panels.

Bryan


----------

